#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση - ψύξη πέτρινης οικίας

## sdoikas

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι πολιτικοί και μηχανολόγοι
πρόκειαι να κατασκευάσω μία καθαρά πέτρινη ισόγεια κατοικία 170τμ (εσωτερικοί χώροι)
στην Κέρκυρα και προβληματίζομαι για τη θέρμανση και ψύξη της. Μετά από πολύ σκέψη
και συζήτηση κατέληξα στις εξής επιλογές. 
Για τη ψύξη VRV.
Για τη θέρμανση ενεργειακό τζάκι για την σαλονοτραπεζαρία και τη κουζίνα και ηλεκτρικό λέβητα
για τα υπνοδωμάτια, μπάνια και αποθήκη με χρήση κλασσικών σωμάτων θέρμανσης (με νερό ως 
θερμαντικό στοιχείο).
Θα ήθελα την άποψή σας και αν πρέπει να επεκτείνω τη σωλήνωση του τζακιού στα υπνοδωμάτια και
του λέβητα στη σαλονοτραπεζαρία και να χρησιμοποιώ βοηθητικά το ένα με το άλλο.
Για ζεστό νερό χρήσης θα τοποθετηθεί ηλιακός συλλέκτης περίπου 11τμ και boiler 800lit.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## mie_eng

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά,

εχω την αίσθηση οτι έκανες πάρα πολλές συζητήσεις και τελικά κατέληξες να σου αρέσει κάτι λίγο απο όλα αυτά που συζήτησες.

Έχεις μία κατοικία 170 τμ και σκέφτεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις 3 και βάλε συστήματα διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας, άσε που 800λτ ζεστό νερό επαρκούν για να κάνουν μπάνιο 20 άτομα.

Για να μην σε κουράζω και μακρυγορώ προτείνω,

α) να απευθυνθείς σε έναν έμπειρο μηχανολόγο και να σου αναλύσει 2-3 διαφορετικά σανάρια ψύξης-θέρμανσης της κατοικίας σου καθώς και να σου αναλύσει το κόστος λειτουργίας των συστημάτων που θα σου προτείνει.
β)να καταλήξεις σε ένα σύστημα παραγωγής θέρμανσης για όλους τους κατοικίσιμους χώρους του σπιτιού, πχ λέβητας ή αντλία θερμότητας ή ξυλολέβητας και πολλά άλλα.
γ)να αποφύγεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις συστήματα που δεν συνδιάζονται μεταξύ τους πχ. ηλιακή θέρμανση σε συμβατικά σώματα. 
δ)Η μηχανολογική λύση την οποία θα ακολουθήσεις (υπάρχουν δεκάδες), να είναι σχεδιασμένη από έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος θα είναι και ο υπεύθυνος για την επίβλεψη και λειτουργία της εγκατάστασης σου.

Φιλικά 
mie_eng

----------

